# Sgrunt!



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Ieri pomeriggio telefonata veloce al gine
-Senti ma...il periodo casto forzato...non è che possiamo darci un taglio?-
La risposta è stata. SI!

Arrivo a casa. mattia non c'era ancora.
Doccia. Oli. Profumi. Capello selvaggio. Mi infilo un paio di pantaloni larghi e leggeri. Giro per casa come un falco facendo finta di mettere a posto cose.

Mattia arriva. Sfatto come spesso negli ultimi tempi.
Capelli alla spennacchiotto, occhiaie...
-Ciao Tebina...- mi dice entrando e baciandomi.
-Mmmhhhh ciao...- rispondo a voce bassa.
Nessun cenno. Appoggia le chiavi della macchina, apre il frigo, prende da bere.
Io dietro.
Chiude il frigo. Va in salotto.
Io dietro.
Si siede sul divano con un sospirone di libidine.
Io dietro.
-Lo fai un caffè amore? Sono sfatto.-
Faccio il caffè, aspetto che lo beva poi.
-Periodo casto finito...- sussurro facendo flap flap
Lui sorride -Bene. Sei contenta?-
-Dipende...-
-Da cosa?-
-Mattia...sveglia...devo farti i disegnini?-
Mi guarda. Io lo guardo e comincio a fare 9 settimane e mezzo.
Via i pantaloni. Miei. Via la maglietta. Mia. Via tutto.
Nudissima mi siedo sopra di lui.
Lo bacio.
Mi struscio. Lui tocca. Io tocco ma....
-Mattia...che problema hai?-
-Tebe per favore...un attimo...fammi riprendere...-
-Tebe un attimo fammi riprendere???COSA? Sei impazzito? Sei appena uscito dall'adolescenza dovrebbe tirarti anche da morto! Cos'è sta roba?-
-tebe se fai così però...-
-Io faccio come cazzo mi pare!-
-Tebina senti...rilassati un attimo e vieni giù dal muro...non ho il telecomando, sto dormendo due ore a notte e...-
--Aò! Dovrebbe venirti duro appena mi guardi!!!Che telecomando! Scusa eh...sono qui, nudissima, abbronzata, figa da pauracarneval e tu...tu...hai questo robo semi inutile in mezzo alle gambe che trovo sia un insulto alla sottoscritta!-
-Non entrare in modalità castra cazzo perchè non me lo fai tirare nemmeno con la magia..-
Mi sono alzata da lui e nuda mi ci sono messa davanti. In piedi. Con  le mani sui fianchi.
-Io non sono una castra cazzi...-
Mi ha presa. Mi ha baciato la pancia -Un pò si. Anzi. Sei una grande castra cazzi...- ha ridacchiato -Sei bellissima...-
-me ne strafotto del bellissima! IO LO VOGLIO!-
-Ok...fammi fare una doccia...-
-No! Subito!-
-Tebe davvero...sono sfatto ho bisogno di decantare mezz'ora...-



Morale.
Nonl'ho più voluto.

AAA cercasi volontario per scopata cattiva che esegua senza discutere.

:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Ma vaffanculo, va!



(me ne avanzava uno da ieri)


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3264 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma vaffanculo, va!
> 
> 
> 
> (me ne avanzava uno da ieri)


lo dici a me?
L'unica donna al mondo ad avere l'amante e il compagno con problemi di erezione.
Sto cominciando a pensare di essere io..
In effetti...ripercorrendo il mio passato...pensandoci...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Sei una bella topa, non neghiamolo, ma che castracazzi!

Mattia libero! Abbasso le castracazzi!


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3266 ha detto:
			
		

> Sei una bella topa, non neghiamolo,* ma che castracazzi!
> 
> Mattia libero! Abbasso le castracazzi![*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Altro che roba da ridere! Dovreste essere vietate per legge!

La vita è già grama per conto suo, se poi ci si mettono pure le castracazzi......

:calcio:

Sciallanza per l'erettanza!!!! :voodoo:

ALLE BARRICATEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Cazzo, ma non avete ancora capito che un uomo, stanco sfatto, magari con l'influenza, semimorto, strisciante..........

......se lo sapete prendere per il verso giusto vi smonta e vi rimonta come se vi fosse passato sopra un treno?!!!!!

.....certo che se fate le castracazzi........


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebuzz...

Sei deliziosa... una deliziosa bimba... "LO VOGLIO!!!"
Hahahahahha!!!!!

Sì, meritavi i bacini sul pancino... ma anche da femminuccia capisco che il suo ciccio si sia spaventato


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Sono in auto verso la città dove sei...

Cattivik

P.S. Aspetto coordinate dell'ultimo miglio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

L'uomo si è sempre dovuto sbattere per ottenere le grazie femminili, e le donne ne hanno approfittato alla grande. 
E' ora che le donne imparino a MERITARSI l'agognato bene!
Altrimenti una dieta a base di verdure fa sempre bene!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

Buongiorno...ehm ehm non e'che il''problema''sia Tebe????ma e'anche vero che ''lui''non deve avere problemi..se non nn funziona.....


----------



## geko (7 Giugno 2012)

Uff, e basta con queste battute sull'adolescenza. Che noia.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3274 ha detto:
			
		

> Uff, e basta con queste battute sull'adolescenza. Che noia.


Zitto tu! Burbetta!

:carneval:


----------



## gas (7 Giugno 2012)

Posso immaginare il tuo desiderio, ma tu tebina, devi anche permettere al tuo lui di rifiatare. E che sarà mai una doccia dopo una giornata di lavoro?
Una doccia dura 10 minuti, te la dovevi tenere un attimo al caldo, per poi prenderlo come piace a te. Povero mattia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Bad Girl ON : Occhiaie, arruffato, stanco, oca morta, bisogno di doccia... non c'entrerà mica quella con la quinta di reggiseno, vero? BadGirl STAND BY


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3277 ha detto:
			
		

> Bad Girl ON : Occhiaie, arruffato, stanco, oca morta, bisogno di doccia... non c'entrerà mica quella con la quinta di reggiseno, vero? BadGirl STAND BY


Ci ho pensato ma in effetti quando mattia è molto stanco sul lavoro ( e i problemi sono reali ho controllato) ed è in ansia...gli si azzera l'ormone. Diventa frigido.




:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3279 ha detto:
			
		

> Ci ho pensato ma in effetti quando mattia è molto stanco sul lavoro ( e i problemi sono reali ho controllato) ed è in ansia...gli si azzera l'ormone. Diventa frigido.
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato:


Ad un uomo, castracazzi a parte, non si azzera mai del tutto l'ormone.
Bisognerebbe che tu ci sapessi fare...... ma tant'è


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3280 ha detto:
			
		

> Ad un uomo, castracazzi a parte, non si azzera mai del tutto l'ormone.
> Bisognerebbe che tu ci sapessi fare...... ma tant'è


Si lo so, e infatti poi mi ha broccolata facendomi vedere un alza bandiera di tutto rispetto ma...si era azzerato a me l'ormone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3280 ha detto:
			
		

> Ad un uomo, castracazzi a parte, non si azzera mai del tutto l'ormone.
> Bisognerebbe che tu ci sapessi fare...... ma tant'è


BadGirl conferma...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3282 ha detto:
			
		

> BadGirl conferma...


Che ci vuoi fare, Sbri?
Questa si è laureata in ciulosofia con lo stesso sistema del Trota


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3281 ha detto:
			
		

> Si lo so, e infatti poi mi ha broccolata facendomi vedere un alza bandiera di tutto rispetto ma...si era azzerato a me l'ormone.


Il tempo di ripigliarsi... mica è magnager.


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3293 ha detto:
			
		

> Il tempo di ripigliarsi... *mica è magnager*.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
4 ore di motel, di cui DUE spese a ripigliarsi!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a Mattia bisogna concedere che gli sono bastati 10 minuti...
Va beh...ci riprovo stasera...
Senza corde, sigarette accese, accette, trapani....


----------



## gas (7 Giugno 2012)

Questo manager non vi sta un po sul casso?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

gas;bt3310 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo manager non vi sta un po sul casso?


Dire che ispira simpatia forse sarebbe eccessivo.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3311 ha detto:
			
		

> Dire che ispira simpatia forse sarebbe eccessivo.


io ho innata simpatia per questi uomini,forti e decisi,che comandano a bacchetta.e presumo non guardando in faccia a nessuno....chissa'come e'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3313 ha detto:
			
		

> io ho innata simpatia per questi uomini,forti e decisi,che comandano a bacchetta.e presumo non guardando in faccia a nessuno....chissa'come e'...


Mah Lothar... io dico sempre che quelli che urlano sono come il gallo della Checca... tutto penna e voce.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3317 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah Lothar... io dico sempre che quelli che urlano sono come il gallo della Checca... tutto penna e voce.


Ma no, per carità, probabilmente Manny è proprio in gamba a fare il suo lavoro, solo che a me quel tipo di elementi con il mantello svolazzante e la sigla SM (Supermanny) sulla cravatta, stimolano la peristalsi.
Intendiamoci, lo dico da disoccupato, quindi magari è solo invidia eh......!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3318 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma no, per carità, probabilmente Manny è proprio in gamba a fare il suo lavoro, solo che a me quel tipo di elementi con il mantello svolazzante e la sigla SM (Supermanny) sulla cravatta, stimolanon la peristalsi.
> Intendiamoci, lo dico da disoccupato, quindi magari è solo invidia eh......!


Rimaste storica una telefonata fatta a me, dal mega manager che urlava per farsi sentire da tutti gli altri manager pari suoi e dall'AD... lo lasciai fare 5 minuti, poi con voce ferma dissi: 'Stoppati'. Il resto gliel'ho sibilato. Ebbi un premio di produzione.


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2012)

Ma povero Mattia....:sonar:


----------

